# Won't you all come joing us all in chat?



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

We are starting a chat and would love for all of you to come join us in the chat room.

You can find it on the right hand side for the front home page.

See you there


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

yippee! :dance:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Please come and share your thoughts with us.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That was fun and I hope we get to do that again!:thumb:


----------

